
SaaS vs. Open Core: Advantages and Disadvantages from the Customer Perspective - bengtan
https://gravitational.com/blog/open-core-vs-saas-customer-perspective/
======
verdverm
First time I've seen COSS coming from someone besides JJ. Good to see this
idea / model garnering attention

[https://coss.media](https://coss.media)

------
bengtan
Title slightly shortened since it didn't fit in 80 characters.

